# lackiererei vor ort?



## zuspät (14. Oktober 2006)

hallo zusammen,
möchte mein radl neu lackieren lassen, der momentane lack is mir zu rau. also gibts im raum lauf, nürnberg, hersbruck, bayreuth gute lackierer die auch bischen effektlack oder airbrush machen können? 
wäre nett wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.
MfG


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. Oktober 2006)

von effektlack usw weis ich jetzt nix.
Mir wurde mal gesagt, die Firma Frischauf in Fürth macht pulverbeschichtung.
Hab da mal angerufen und die machen dir auch aufkleber unter die Beschichtung, die müssen dann allerdings Hitzebeständig sein.
Mir wurde damals ein Preis um die 100 Euro genannt plus ca 15 wenn du die Gabel auch lackiert haben willst.
Wo die genau is: KEINE AHNUNG

In Lauf / Heuchling gäbs da auch noch eine Lackiererei aber ob die auch bikes machen?????

Weber F. Lackiererei
Fichtenstr. 8
91207 Heuchling Stadt Lauf an der Pegnitz
Tel.: 09123 - 966966

solltest du dich bei letzteren erkundigt haben und eine Zusage erhalten haben sag mir bitte mal bescheid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (15. Oktober 2006)

jo mach ich danke scho mal. dachte eigentlich dass es mehr leute gibt die mit lackieren usw, erfahrung ham, aber naja.. meld mich wenn ich was weiß.
MfG


----------



## zuspät (15. Oktober 2006)

danke scho mal für die auskunft. meld mich wenn ich in der sache weiter bin.


----------



## Riddick (15. Oktober 2006)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> Mir wurde mal gesagt, die Firma Frischauf in Fürth macht pulverbeschichtung.
> Hab da mal angerufen und die machen dir auch aufkleber unter die Beschichtung, die müssen dann allerdings Hitzebeständig sein.
> Mir wurde damals ein Preis um die 100 Euro genannt plus ca 15 wenn du die Gabel auch lackiert haben willst.
> Wo die genau is: KEINE AHNUNG


Die Firma Frischauf ist in der Benno-Strauß-Str. 43 in 90763 Fürth; das ist parallel zur Schwabacher Str., ungefähr in Höhe vom Mercedes-Graf-Autohaus. Von Fürth kommend, einfach an der Ampel nach dem "Dillinger" links abbiegen.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (15. Oktober 2006)

klingt so als hättest schon mal was da machen lassen....
wars gut sprich empfehlenswert???


----------



## Riddick (15. Oktober 2006)

Nö, will nur evtl. der Stadtschlampe demnächst 'nen neuen "Anstrich" verpassen lassen.


----------



## zuspät (2. November 2006)

hallo mal wieder. also hab mei radl zum sandstrahlen gebracht nach schwaig kostet ca. 20 bis 25 euro. werd des radl voraussichtlich beim trautner in schnaittach lackieren lassen. kosten ca. 250-300 euro. selbst lackieren hab ich auch scho gmacht aber wenn mer den lack net einbrennen lässt dann wird des nix dauerhaftes.
MfG


----------



## Riddick (2. November 2006)

zuspät schrieb:
			
		

> hallo mal wieder. also hab mei radl zum sandstrahlen gebracht nach schwaig ...


Bei welcher Firma warst Du da?


----------



## zuspät (5. November 2006)

war bei dem: Waldemar Schumacher GmbH ( Schwaig ) Haimendorfer Str . 43 , 90571 Schwaig Tel . : 0911 / 505751
der is im industriegebiet. is gnz gut geworden


----------



## Köhlix (5. November 2006)

Wir lassen unsere custom Rahnem in Erlangen-Frauenaurach Pulvern.

Hat für mein Fully 2 Farbig ca 100 eusen gekostet + zusätzlich so 20 euro 
für den "Metalic" effekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bombenkrator (5. November 2006)

hey, gib mal bitte die adresse nr und so von dem in erlangen bzw frauenaurach


----------



## Dirter_13 (18. November 2006)

was willst'n du für ein bike lackieren?
ich kenn da auch so jemanden der des macht
frag mich etz aber net unbedingt wer des is  is irgendwie n kumpel von nem kumpel oder so


----------



## zuspät (20. November 2006)

also ich hab ein p1 des etz z.z. beim lackieren is.


----------



## zuspät (28. November 2006)

ich hab`s ich hab`s! heut vom lackierer geholt. hammer, ok geschmecker sind verschieden aber ich find den rahmen in der farbe geil. preis war ok dafür musst ich auch ziemlich lang warten.


----------



## Dirter_13 (1. Dezember 2006)

stell doch mal 'n bild vond einem "neuen" bike rein!?


----------



## Priest0r (2. Dezember 2006)

datum seines posts: 28.11
datum als das bild eingestellt wurde: 28.11

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/316991/ppuser/73873


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zuspät (26. Oktober 2008)

so ich meld mich mal wieder
hab inzwischen nen rahmen auch bei kl-lackierungen in hersbruck gehabt. ich sag nur hammer! nach intensiven gesprächen mit dem fachpersonal und kleinen kurzen einblick in die lackierhalle hab ich mich für den laden entschieden. bilder von dem radl in der gallerie.
bin mit dem lackierer so zufrieden, dass ich das nächste bike auch dort lacken lasse
habt ihr mittlerweile erfahrungen mit lackierern oder pulverern machen können?


----------



## mauwges (23. Juni 2009)

Thread pushing...

Habe eine Frage zum Thema Lackieren - im Speziellen "Lack einbrennen".
ISt klar, bei einer vernünftigen Lackierung wird das Zeug eingebrannt.
Wie ist das denn mit der Maßhaltigkeit und Positionstreue von kritischen Teilen wie Lagerpunkte (bei Fullys) und Tretlagergehäuse?

Gerade bei letzteren weiß ich dass beim Fertigen von Rahmen das Aufreiben und Schneiden des Gewindes im Tretlagergehäuse erst nach dem Schweißen stattfinden.

Wie ists also beim "Lack einbrennen" verzieht sich da was durch die thermische Behandlung?
Denke da im speziellen an die Lagerpunkte bei Fullys.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## zuspät (24. Juni 2009)

ich denke nicht, dass sich die rohre bzw. gewinde verformen beim einbrennen des lacks. wäre aber nett wenn siche in profi melden würde.
kannst ja auch mal im "letzten allumfasenden gabel.. lackier thread" fragen.


----------

